# Singer Treadle



## .Nyx. (Jan 5, 2013)

I recently bought a singer treadle model 27, its from 1906. I have been trying to clean and replace parts that it needs. It moves smoothly, not a lot of dust/lint, just needed a little oiling. Now I have followed the treadleon page and have tried everything to get the grime off of it but its not cutting it. does anyone have any advice to get the buildup of grime off of the outside of the machine and its plates and stuff. I am about ready to pullout the dremel and start using it to get it all clean, but I worry that it might be to extreme.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. Clean (or the store brand, doesn't matter) has suprised me many times.

It works well if wet with water, or could add some good degreaser dish stuff to the water. I would lightly go back over it with a light oil after.. then wipe that away good before fabric use. The rougher the surface, the harder it would be. But on smooth surfaces, I love the eraser.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

.Nyx. said:


> ... does anyone have any advice to get the buildup of grime off of the outside of the machine and its plates and stuff. ...


You might try using a paste of baking soda and hydrogen peroxide. You can let it sit for a while then use an old soft toothbrush to scrub with.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Dawn dish soap....it performs miracles!!!!!! Seriously, it specifically pulls grease. LOVE it. It is one of my name-brand splurges, because it is so multi-functional!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I use Dawn dish soap and white Vinegar mixture to clean everything except my marble and it will clean it. just mix equal parts.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Keep in mind - Water and Dish soap will dissolve the varnish and remove the top layer of the decals - making the "silver". And this can happen without you realizing it - as it appears you are cleaning a lot of dark residue off the machine.

But when it dries - you realize you've just ruined your decals.

NEVER use water or anything harsh on the surface of a vintage machine - Sewing machine oil is the best, and a lot of elbow grease - unless you plan on repainting, then a good scrubbing with Dawn dish soap will remove the varnish and decals, and you'll be down to the base paint. 

If you have a "dulled" finish, it's the varnish, and that is what you are cleaning off - if it's getting "shinny" it's because you are getting down to the base paint. 

BTW - I do love Dawn Dish soap for a lot of purposes - but if you want to save your decals, don't use it on a vintage machine.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

try a Mr. Clean eraser work around the decals and such


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sewing machine oil is recommended. It took over a hundred years to get it in its current state, give it time.


----------

